#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Αρχιτέκτων ή Πολιτικός μηχανικός στα Νέα Βρασνά

## mpamps

Ζητείται Αρχιτέκτων η Πολιτικός μηχανικός για πλήρη απασχόληση σε τεχνικό γραφείο στα Νέα Βρασνά Θεσσαλονίκης. Τηλ. επικοινωνίας 23******** - 69********.

----------

